# Confused About 50mm Lens Filter



## rocketdesigner (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a UV Filter question:

I am sold on the B+W brand for UV filters for protecting my lenses.

However, there are 5 or 6 versions on the B&H site for my Canon nifty fifty *50mm 1.4* for a 58mm thread:

http://bhpho.to/Jt0ND2

Any recommendations would be much appreciated !


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

I would only recommend using a UV filter for protection in dusty environments or in cases when your camera is likely to be exposed to flying debris (a motocross track, for example), but there are a few main considerations when looking to buy one:

*1.* Flare control
This is vital, as the last thing you want is some stray light bouncing around in the void between your filter and lens glass, blowing out your images or reducing contrast. Take note of those coatings!

*2.* Light transmission
It is rather frustrating having a filter that doesn't let all the light through you want it to. I'd aim for no less than 96.5%.

*3.* Vignetting
The thicker the ring, more likely presence of noticeable corner light-loss. Might not be an issue on crop sensor devices, but on full-frame, certainly something to look at.

*4.* Sharpness
If you are using nice glass, why ruin it with a filter that doesn't match? In reality, all filters will reduce sharpness, which is why they are often not recommended for constant use, especially in controlled environments. If you do use one, get one that is sharp.

Another thing that annoys me, is cleaning. Some filters from Hoya and B+W, despite their price and usually better light transmission figures, have really hard-to-clean surfaces that smudge heavily. Considering the best-suited environments for using a UV filter are usually victim to dirt and grime, you want something you can clean easily. The best I have used in this sense are Marumi (some have waterproof coatings, others do not).

You can find rankings of UV filters at Lenstip (though somewhat outdated): http://www.lenstip.com/113.4-article-UV_filters_test_Description_of_the_results_and_summary.html


----------



## esi32 (Apr 24, 2012)

Of the B+W options listed, I think you want this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/11990-REG/B_W_66070222_58mm_UV_Haze_010.html

The Digital Pro ones are chrome not black, you don't need a slim (you loose front threads on those) or an extra wide one on the 50, and the other F-Pro 010 filter without the M isn't MRC coated.


----------



## ideaworx (May 3, 2012)

esi32 said:


> Of the B+W options listed, I think you want this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/11990-REG/B_W_66070222_58mm_UV_Haze_010.html
> 
> The Digital Pro ones are chrome not black, you don't need a slim (you loose front threads on those) or an extra wide one on the 50, and the other F-Pro 010 filter without the M isn't MRC coated.



+1 Good recommendation


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2012)

esi32 said:


> Of the B+W options listed, I think you want this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/11990-REG/B_W_66070222_58mm_UV_Haze_010.html



Yep - that's the one I'd get. I've got B+W MRC UV filters on all my lenses (mostly F-Pro mounts like this, which if perfect for the 50/1.4, some XS-Pro mount which is thin but with a front thread, for UWA and other lenses prone to vignetting).


----------



## RLPhoto (May 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> esi32 said:
> 
> 
> > Of the B+W options listed, I think you want this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/11990-REG/B_W_66070222_58mm_UV_Haze_010.html
> ...




Agreed, I only use B&w Pro MRC UV filters on all my glass. There is zero image degradation on my lenses and I always buy the filter when I get a new lens. As soon as the lens is unwrapped the first time, I place the filter on the lens and it will stay there until the end of the filters life. That keeps the front element 100% perfect if I ever need to re-sale and make the lens easier to clean as I just wipe down the filter.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 3, 2012)

You almost can't go wrong with B&W filters - they feel very solid. 

All my lenses are being protected by *B&W XS_Pro Slim Clear 007 * filter.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756813-REG/B_W_66_1066106_58mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html

or

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=b%26w+58mm+clear&N=0&InitialSearch=yes


----------



## Tcapp (May 4, 2012)

I would skip the filter on the 50. I dont use one, but I do on my 85, 24, and 70-200. The 50's front element is far enough back that it is pretty well protected. Plus, you don't get any weather sealing with the filter on the 50 like you do on most L lenses. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

